
Jack Dongarra on the TOP500 list of supercomputers - sohkamyung
https://www.asianscientist.com/2018/01/features/jack-dongarra-history-top500-linpack/
======
phaemon
It might be worthy of mention that when it comes to operating systems, the
last two Unix systems have dropped out of the Top500 and so it is now 100%
Linux.

~~~
diakritikal
Not so long ago a high percentage of the Top500 were running SUSE Enterprise
Linux.

I'm sure this was because at one point CRAY built one for the US DoD/DoE
leveraging AMD Opertons & SUSE, and of course CRAY used to be the big name in
supercomputers so I'm sure that influenced other builders choices. Then I
recall the US DoD/DoE mandating a Linux OS engineered closer to home, so Red
Hat got the nod.

So I wonder what the prevalence of the various distros in supercomputing is
now?

~~~
lorenzhs
My sample isn't particularly large, but RHEL and SLES still appear to be the
popular choices. CentOS is also sometimes used. Maybe someone else has a
better overview?

~~~
craftyguy
In my experience, a few systems (tens) I came across used centOS on the
compute nodes, and RHEL on service/login nodes. Sometimes I would come across
some custom thing (e.g. one of the big systems in China uses Kylin). But the
RHEL and/or CentOS choice is by far the most popular.

